# Fenwick Saltstick Graphite black with blue. What's it worth to "you"?



## Seaward (Apr 7, 2021)

My brother gave me a NEW 2 piece 10' Fenwick Saltstick (graphite) that I never used.
Since it is desirable to many I would be interested to know what people will pay for it.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

He just gave you a new saltstik? Post pics please


----------



## Seaward (Apr 7, 2021)

My brother died about 10 years ago. He gave it to me before then I think. I plug for stripers and blues. Not into surfcasting. It has been sitting quietly all this time...never used. it has a flat cork handle. black with florescent blue. 7 guides. I may post a pic tomorrow or whenever...


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

thats an old rod, I have one and I liked it but it needs new ring wraps. I will give you 70.00 for it.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

Seaward said:


> My brother died about 10 years ago. He gave it to me before then I think. I plug for stripers and blues. Not into surfcasting. It has been sitting quietly all this time...never used. it has a flat cork handle. black with florescent blue. 7 guides. I may post a pic tomorrow or whenever...



Keep it for yourself and use it in remembrance of your brother. Adopt surf fishing and take him fishing with you a few times a year.


----------

